# HP laptop shutdown



## rlcham (Feb 22, 2009)

Not sure if this is overclocking but! I have a 14 month old HP with vista. Lately if I open any application even hoyle card game, the memory spikes, fan comes on and eventually the screen goes blank. Any ideas?


----------



## pmfabri (Dec 18, 2008)

rlcham said:


> *Not sure if this is overclocking* but! I have a 14 month old HP with vista. Lately if I open any application even hoyle card game, the memory spikes, fan comes on and eventually the screen goes blank. Any ideas?


U have no idea what overclocking is do u? U have a cooling issue. Get an externel fan or try to clean out dust from the laptop.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

overclocking is where you manually make the cpu be faster than what it is set at.

As said sounds like a heat issue which laptops are infomous for, blow the dust out with compressed air.


----------

